# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Avator-Box  Avator Dongle ver1.0.0.20 is out added read Nv for smartphones Discussion thread

## mohamed73

*ONCE AGAIN PROMISING AVATOR DONGLE  UPDATE VER 1.0.0.20 RELEASED      WHAT IS NEW ?   1-   READ NV IN BIN FORMAT FOR SMARTPHONES ADDED 2-   READ NV IN TAR FORMAT FOR SMARTPHONES IS ADDED* *3-    ONE CLICK WIFI REPAIR IMPROVED  4-   DUAL IMEI REPAIR IMPROVED     
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
DOWNLOAD  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       
Wbr
..:\\lucky//:..
Avatorbox team*

----------

